# Greetings from Spain



## ricother (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all!

I've joined this community because I love the whole idea of _musicians helping other musicians_.

I'm not a professional musician, I make a living doing other things, but it would be great to work doing the thing I love. Who knows?

I have the feeling I have a lot to learn (and maybe something to share) from the people in this community.

o-[][]-o


----------



## IvanP (Oct 24, 2010)

Bienvenido!

You'll find some great help around here 

Don't forget to post some music!

Best, 

Ivan


----------

